# South African Timeshare problems



## Crusader (May 16, 2007)

If you need advice or have any timeshare (or points) problems in South Africa then check my blog out.  It is not a sales blog but rather a non-partisan consumer advice site to guide you through the minefield of SA timeshare.  Check it out at:  http://timesharesa.blogspot.com.  You wont be sorry - HAVE YOUR SAY ON TIMESHARE SA!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2007)

Per BBS rules  please post a message on only one board. 


Since this is about S. Africa and we have a S. African board, I'm going to move this message to that board.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 16, 2007)

*I'm A-Squinting At It But I'm Not Making Anything Out.*




Crusader said:


> If you need advice or have any timeshare (or points) problems in South Africa then check my blog out.  It is not a sales blog but rather a non-partisan consumer advice site to guide you through the minefield of SA timeshare.  Check it out at:  http://timesharesa.blogspot.com.  You wont be sorry - HAVE YOUR SAY ON TIMESHARE SA!


It's unfortunate the web site design makes for such difficult reading -- small light lettering against all-black background is tough for an old crosseyed guy like me to make out.  Too bad -- the web site might have contained useful information.  Then again, how useful is it if I can't read it? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TSTex02 (May 18, 2007)

*This could be good*

I agree with Allan. This could be a great asset to those of us interested in SA timesharing. Please change your website background to make it more readable. Those of us with old eyes would be grateful. Thanks.


----------



## happymum (May 18, 2007)

Some excellent information, much of it relevant to timeshare sales everywhere. Thanks.


----------

